# My 1st HID mod: Mini Barn Burner-The smallest 75W HID of all time



## ma_sha1 (Oct 9, 2010)

If any one has a smaller 75W HID mod, let me know, I'll down grade my claim 

No stranger to HIDs, this is the third Hobby that I've dealt with them. Played with them previously at car modding, Reef tank building etc.

That being said, this is the 1st HID I've mod after joining CPF. I've been mostly playing with LEDs & accidentally built a >400Klux PAR46 Incan MagDaddy that I do not have any LED that could compete with on throw, not even close (At least not yet, but I am working on it). 

The 35W MOZO HID was purchased to compete with magDaddy & it failed miserably. MagDaddy thread for reference here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/289329

Mozo HID superlight is a clone of the L35, made by the same factory in China. It has the same 4" reflector & It's really small, like the L35 and Runs on Li-ions for super light weight like the L35. One of the smallest HID spotlights. 

The stock 35W HID scored only 150K [email protected] 1 meter, after bore out the Bezel, it went up to 180K lux (The outer edge of reflector is critical to throw, but it was partially blocked by the stock bezel, this is a easy mod for free lux)

Then, I ported the HID lamp into the poofed HIR Sealed Beam housing, with the 5.75" reflector, it scored 275Klux @ 1 meter.


Picture of the Stock HID:






Guts out, the ballast taken out from the Cup ballast holder that's also the battery connector: 






The new 75W ballast is frekin huge, not possible to mount inside the light:






So I mounted it to the bottom & it serves as a "stand" also as it has a flat bottom. The ballast is more weather proof than the light, outside mount is no problem. 






size reference next to Mag 2C:





The 75W kit has an external igniter, it sits in the now empty ballast holder:





Reminecent of my car modding days, Mylar heat shield material is used to prevent the metal reflector melting the plastics & wires. This material is frequently used in car racing to wrap exhaust pipes to get a few extra horse powers by keeping the heat in, thus maintain higher tail pipe pressure. It can wistand over 2000 degrees 





After comparing the 4300K 35W lamp vs. 75W 6000K lamp that came with the kit, I decided to stick with the 35W lamp, as the strike camber looks about 2mm smaller. A smaller & over driven light source usually produce higher surface brightness & give more throw. As seen from the MagDaddy thread, incans at near poof point has exponential growth on lumens vs. power. 

As soon as I turned it on, I know I've got it, I've finally taken down the MagDaddy :devil:. It looks more than 2x the brightness than before. No poof & no explosions, no idea how long the bulb will last, but who cares:nana:





Mini barn Burner left & MagDaddy Right:






1/1000 super low exposure: Mini Barn Burner left & MagDaddy Right:






Last but now least, Using my Dx lux meter measure @ 10 meter distance,
covert to [email protected] 1 meter. 

*552,000 [email protected] 1 meter! * 
Finally, over half million cp, only 4" reflector
Here is the look of the finished light. Still look about the same size, don't look that much different from the stock light.
Only the intimidating fins from the 75W ballast give away that there's some serious power "under the hood". 




.
.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 9, 2010)

There are boat loads of beam shots but very little measured [email protected] data on spot lights, I started to keep* a log of all the cps measured & reported for reference use.*

Different person, different meters etc. the numbers may not be scientifically accurate to use as accurate references, but it's more useful as reference than Camera shootouts (Limited by availability of lights by other members) & Eye ball Lumens (equivalent to "butt dynos" in car modding world). 
 
*My updated list of Various Spotlight True CPs for reference**. *
 
*Extreme Throw Incans:*
*MagDaddy* PAR 46 HIR: *>400,000 cp, 130W, 5.75" Reflector **sealed beam** H7680 HIR *(Measured by ma_sha1)
*Platinum* *Thor 15 Million *CP Halogen*: 380,000 cp* (Maxablaster host): 130W, *9" reflector*  (Measured by RA)
Several *other 15 Million cp *halogen spotlights: *Non went above 400,000 CP*, unknown but *large reflector sizes* (Measured by RA)
*Thor 10 Million* CP Halogen: *183,000 CP *100w, *7" reflector* (measured by mtbkndad & calculated by RA) 

* High Power HIDs
Barn Burner 75W HID with stock DL50 lamp, 4.25" reflector: 750,000 cp *(Measured by That Guy)
*Barn Burner 75W HID with stock DL50 lamp, 4.25" reflector: 4-500,000 cp* *(estimated by Flashanator based on Dec 2007 shootout)
***. This is the only estimate # used in this list, with the smalll reflector & larger strike chamber (bigger arc) of the DL50 lamp, 500Kcp for BB is more in line with reality. The 750K cp seems to be on the high side.http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...=199989&page=2
*Mozo L35 Clone*, *75W HID mini Barn Burner mod*, *4" reflector**: 552,000 cp * (Measured by ma_sha1)

*Regular Power HIDs (30/35W)
3" Reflector Group*
*...G&P **35W HID*, 3" reflector?: *143,000 cp* (measured by jirik_cz)
...*Polarion X1*, 3" reflector: *400,000 cp* (measured by mtbkndad & calculated by RA) 

 *4" Reflector Group*
*...Titanium Innovations **L35 *35W HID, 4" Reflector*: ** 225,000 CP * (Measured by selfbuilt)
...*N30 HID* 4" reflector, *250,000 cp* (measured by mtbkndad & calculated by RA) 
 *...Mozo L35 Clone*, 35W HID, 4" reflector*: 180,000 cp * (Measured by ma_sha1)

*>5" Reflector group
*...*POB HID, 6" Reflector* >*400,000 cp* , ebay 4300K lamp (measured by Petrev)
...*Mozo Mega* HID, *6" Reflector* *430,000 cp*, stock 6000K lamp (Measured by Ma_sha1)
...*Mozo* *L35 clone *in *5.75" Par 46 Reflector* *275,000 cp * (Measured by ma_sha1)

*Low Power HIDs: 25W or less*
*...24W Tactical HID*- *40,000 cp* (measured by jirik_cz)


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work! Over half a million candlepower from 4" is awesome. oo: If you don't mind my asking, how much was the 75 watt ballast? My N30 is jealous now after hearing about these numbers. Do you think that the reflector and housing will handle the heat? Does it feel really hot to the touch after 5 minutes or so?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, and one more question. Do you know what the true candlepower measurment of the Titanium Innovations Mega Illuminator would be? I have searched CPF high and low and never found any measurements other than 37ish feet reading from mtbkndad's hallway.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mr. Tone said:


> Nice work! Over half a million candlepower from 4" is awesome. oo: If you don't mind my asking, how much was the 75 watt ballast? My N30 is jealous now after hearing about these numbers. Do you think that the reflector and housing will handle the heat? Does it feel really hot to the touch after 5 minutes or so?



The 75w kits are about 120 on ebay.

With mylar shield, plastic body should be fine. I am more worried about reflector & battery.

I havent run over 5 min


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mr. Tone said:


> Oh, and one more question. Do you know what the true candlepower measurment of the Titanium Innovations Mega Illuminator would be? I have searched CPF high and low and never found any measurements other than 37ish feet reading from mtbkndad's hallway.



There was a post claim 900k cp but its a hear say, so I didnt list it.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 10, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> There was a post claim 900k cp but its a hear say, so I didnt list it.


 
It sure would be nice if someone reputable around here would take a measurement of the M.I. at 5, 10, or 15 meters and extrapolate back to 1 meter for us. 

Again, nice work. If you have the chance to take some outdoor beamshots make sure to post them!


----------



## richardcpf (Oct 10, 2010)

Amazing mod!

Just ordered a Mozo Ultra light, should be replacing my stanley hid.

I want to do the same mod as you but this time with a 55W kit, they are cheaper to get ($65) and they come in slim ballast. Hopefully I can get more than 1 hour runtime, that would be great.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Tone said:


> It sure would be nice if someone reputable around here would take a measurement of the M.I. at 5, 10, or 15 meters and extrapolate back to 1 meter for us.
> 
> Again, nice work. If you have the chance to take some outdoor beamshots make sure to post them!



Thanks!

I plan to take some shots to an island 1/2 mile across the Ocean after my 400K cp Franken MagCannon led is done


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 10, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 10, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> Amazing mod!
> 
> Just ordered a Mozo Ultra light, should be replacing my stanley hid.
> 
> I want to do the same mod as you but this time with a 55W kit, they are cheaper to get ($65) and they come in slim ballast. Hopefully I can get more than 1 hour runtime, that would be great.



Excellent choice,

Good luck!


----------



## richardcpf (Oct 10, 2010)

I won mine in an auction yesterday for $95 + $15 shipping. There have been more of them in past auctions where some lucky winner got it for less than $60 :scowl:.

The seller just announced another L35 clone MOZO ultralight spotlight and a mega illuminator clone, if anyone is interested I got the link. 

Wanted to post this on MP/Good deals but I guess most people wont know much about this particular spotlight.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 11, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> I won mine in an auction yesterday for $95 + $15 shipping. There have been more of them in past auctions where some lucky winner got it for less than $60 :scowl:.
> 
> The seller just announced another L35 clone MOZO ultralight spotlight and a mega illuminator clone, if anyone is interested I got the link.
> 
> Wanted to post this on MP/Good deals but I guess most people wont know much about this particular spotlight.



you did better, I [email protected] 110
It's iluminator clone, not mega.


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 12, 2010)

Any beamshots of before mod?

Doesn't seem to be much info on it in general...
How does it stack up compared to n30,l35, stanley etc?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 13, 2010)

flasherByNight said:


> Any beamshots of before mod?




Yes, I have some lighthouse 700ft beam shots done vs. Franken magDaddy, which was done before the mod:

*They are both 2" exposures. 
Camera is on tri pot but & I am holding the light by hand.*

*First up 35W HID:* (180K [email protected] 1 meter)





*Franken Mag Daddy:*(>400K [email protected] 1meter)








flasherByNight said:


> Doesn't seem to be much info on it in general...
> How does it stack up compared to n30,l35, stanley etc?



I might be the firs one with the Mozo clone, can't find any prior info. on CPF.
It is nearly identical to L35, thus I expect little difference vs. L35 if any. 
All three lights you listed are 30-35W HID with about 4" reflector, thus there's not going to be whole lot of 
differences among them. Things like alignments of bulbs & use of different Kelvin bulks will likely makes up majority of differences people might observe.

Upgrading to the 75W ballast is a whole different story. The ballast label reads normal 13.2V/7Amp, which is 92.4W power input. Assuming 80% ballast efficiency, the expected power delivery to the lamp is 74W. 
I am running the small strike chamber 35W lamp, the significant over drive nearly tripled the lumen output. 

Art over half million lux @ 1 meter, not only it beat magDaddy, I suspect it may even beat the L70.


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 13, 2010)

nice, thanks for the info...definitely looks to be a contender in the cheaper HID category, plus the benefit of having a good option to mod it


----------



## forexer (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey man what a nice mod. Enjoyed reading everything! Can you maybe estimate the lux for the m.i. if i were to mod it with a 75W ballast. That thing is huge man and alot can be modded to make it a throw monster. Whats the diameter of the reflector btw? Was thinking whether i should get the n30 or the m.i. since the latter is freaking huge and i dont live in the jungle lol.

Thankslovecpf


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 14, 2010)

forexer said:


> Hey man what a nice mod. Enjoyed reading everything! Can you maybe estimate the lux for the m.i. if i were to mod it with a 75W ballast. That thing is huge man and alot can be modded to make it a throw monster. Whats the diameter of the reflector btw? Was thinking whether i should get the n30 or the m.i. since the latter is freaking huge and i dont live in the jungle lol.
> 
> Thankslovecpf




Thanks, The lux @ 1 meter is published in post #1, which is ~ 552,000 lux @ 1 meter:devil:. 

However, if you meant to ask for total amount of ligh emitted, i.e. "Lumen" not Lux, then I can calculate it for you.

a 35W HID lamp with 35W ballast is between 2500 -3500 lumens depends on many factors as well as which manufacture has the balls to make wild *** claims. I like to take middle of the road numbers, so I am closer to the truth when absolute truth is not available. Let's say 3000 Lumens for 35W.

Now, because the upgrade light use the same reflector, same style H3 lap & same focus point, it's fair to say that the increase [email protected] is directly proportional to the lumen increase.

Thus, the total Lumens of the 75W Mozo = 

Lumens of 35W * (75W light [email protected]/35W light [email protected]) =

3000*(525,000/180,000) = *8750 Lumens* :devil:


*Edit, LOL,

* I think I read your questions wrong. you were asking about m.i. ? I don't know what m.i is???
If you can find the stock [email protected] data, you can cover them using 

m.i [email protected] 75w = mi [email protected] meter 35w * (525,000/180,000)

I.e, the 75W upgrade will triple the lux of 35W if the same 35W lamp was used to be over driven instead of using a 
bigger watt lamp that usually comes with a larger strike chamber (bigger arc). 
.
.


----------



## forexer (Oct 14, 2010)

lol my bad. I was refering to the mega illuminator :devil: BTW do you have the link leading to where i can purchase the mozo? Should i like get it over the n30? Thanks again.


----------



## Jarski (Oct 15, 2010)

Are you going to take some beamshots from the modded cranked up-mozo? Cannot wait to see them!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, after I finish the 400K lux mag cannon


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Got it on ebay.

N30 NiMH 3.5 Ah battery too little capacity.




forexer said:


> lol my bad. I was refering to the mega illuminator :devil: BTW do you have the link leading to where i can purchase the mozo? Should i like get it over the n30? Thanks again.


----------



## Mettee (Oct 15, 2010)

man that is cool. I need to get one of those 75 or 85 watt ballasts. Do you have a source for them, I looked in the thread but I missed it.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ebay

See the post about yours


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy wow! Now that's a hotspot!


----------



## olebob (Oct 16, 2010)

I see that you sold the MagDaddy!
Do you plan to let go of this one?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 16, 2010)

I dont plan to, it may happen when if I break 1 million cp mark on next mod & run out of room or money.

feel free to PM me an offer to keep in the log book. 

MagDaddy was sold to a contact in the log book.


----------

